# Pliki RMBV (filmy) w jakim programie można odtworzyć ??

## d0b

witam

mam pytaie jak w temacie, a więc czy można jakoś skutecznie obejrzeć pliki filmowe w formacie .rmbv ?? Zainstalowałem RealPlayer0 ale jakoś straszie zamula i się wiesza... może jest jakiś sam kodek  do MPlayera'a ??

EDIT

Po paru próbach udało mi się płynnie odtwarzać obraz w RealPlayer, ale dźwięku nie ma...Last edited by d0b on Sun Feb 03, 2008 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

mplayer i wszystko co go używa, smplayer itp. flaga USE real.

----------

## d0b

SlashBeast możesz bardziej po naszemu w prostszym języku  :Smile:  mplayera mam zainstalowanego mam kodek dla WMV a teraz jak dodać do niego obsługę Real'owskich plików ??

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lsdudi

 *d0b wrote:*   

> SlashBeast możesz bardziej po naszemu w prostrzym języku  mplayera mam zainstalowanego mam kodek dla WMV a teraz jak dodać do niego obsługę Real'owskich plików ??

 

No przecierz ci wyraźnie napisał USE="real"

jest też coś takiego jak media-video/realplayer

----------

## one_and_only

A działają wam rmvb z win32codecs z USE="real" a mplayer tylko z USE="win32codecs"? Bo mi nie chciały...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

ja mam w use real i w xine mi rmvb ładnie chodzi.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi wszystko działa razem z amd64codecs.

----------

## one_and_only

Ładnie działa, ale macie USE real przy mplayerze? Bo to instaluje realplayera (tak właśnie mam zrobione) a chciałbym go po prostu nie mieć. Z tego co sprawdziłem USE real przy win32codecs nie wystarcza:

```

VIDEO:  [RV40]  512x384  24bpp  30.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 comment:

[ass] auto-open

[ass] Init

[ass] Updating font cache.

==========================================================================

Zażądano rodziny kodeków video [rv3040] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zażądano rodziny kodeków video [rv3040win] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zażądano rodziny kodeków video [rv40] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zażądano rodziny kodeków video [rv40win] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zażądano rodziny kodeków video [rv40mac] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Nie mogę odnaleźć kodeka video pasującego do wybranego -vo i formatu video 0x30345652.

```

Z czego wniosek, że USE=real jest do jakichś starszych wersji kodeka real niż rv40. Nie można gdzieś po prostu skopiować tych plików .so, które tworzą się w /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/ po instalacji realplayera? Wrzucenie ich do /usr/lib/win32/ nie wystarcza, czyli pewnie pozostaje opcja mplayer z USE=real, potem skopiować odpowiednie pliki, emerge -C realplayer a następnie dodanie realplayer do package.provided...

edit: zrobiłem jak napisałem i działa, choć to przecież nie najlepsza droga - real mógłby przecież udostępnić swe kodeki bez odtwarzacza... W sumie mógłbym je gdzieś umieścić, ale to z kolei pewnie jest niezgodne z licencją. A co do dźwięku, z którym problem miał autor wątku, to np. w moim pliku rmvb: 

```

Otwieram dekoder audio: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.1 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 8010->176400)

Wybrany kodek audio: [ffcook] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg COOK audio decoder)
```

więc do odtwarzania audio używany jest FFmpeg COOK audio decoder, który znajduje się zarówno w win32codecs z USE=real jak i w kodekach dostarczanych przez RealPlayera. Popatrz więc co zwraca w konsoli mplayer i poszukaj tutaj jaki kodek jest wymagany.

----------

